# Sony Rewards Subcribers with Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood Beta Access



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Rewards Subcribers with Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood Beta Access*
10/07/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack










Sony’s PlayStation Plus was a surprise to many when it was announced earlier this year during E3. Although many of the available games, discounts, and add-ons have been well-worth it for the thousands of gamers who have purchased the service, many have wondered where the exclusive beta access has been. After months of wondering, Sony has responded with a thunderous day of reckoning.

It’s now been two days since the latest PlayStation Store update, and Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood has been added to the fray. In a similar fashion to the _Killzone 3 _beta announcement earlier today, the multiplayer beta will only be accessible to PlayStation Plus subscribers. In order to access the beta, all you need to do is be a PS Plus subscriber and download the beta from the subscriber portion of the PlayStation Store. The download stands just under three gigabytes, so get the Blu-ray movies ready.
_
Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood_ won’t be released for about another six weeks, so this is a great opportunity to get your antsy hands on this exciting upcoming action title. 

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Downloaded this earlier have been messing around so far, Beta gives a indication that ACBH will be a visually stunning game. You get rewards for leveling up but not every level up has one some have two or none at all, the highest level you can reach in the Beta is level 20 from what I can tell. There's a list of characters to choose from eight in total one of which you unlock by reaching level 17.

*List of Characters

*Brother Ristoro - The Priest

Silvestro Sabbatini - The Nobleman

La Lupo - The Prowler

Fiora Cavazza - The Courtesan

Malfatto - The Doctor 

Carnefice - The Executioner 

Gaspar de la Croix - The Engineer 

Lia de Russo - The Smuggler (Unlockable @ Lv17)

The multiplayer aspect is pretty cool which gives you two modes Competitive or Co-Op, I haven't really spent a lot of time playing but looking forward to hopefully spend some more time with it later today.


----------

